# 6/27/13 Trigger noodling



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Made a couple dives yesterday out of Pensacola. We made our limit of snapper with a few black snapper and flounder. All in all a good day out on the water!


https://vimeo.com/69334571


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

sweet! lets go again Monday!!:thumbup: good work on the vid:yes:


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

You guys need to get jobs. All of these dive trips are starting to make me extremely jealous...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha Ha Watch out that thang will bite you...thanks for the great video!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work; thanks for sharing.


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

here are some pic's to go along with your vid from this weeks divin trips with RED ROCKET


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

That's pretty cool guys!! Great job. Will be able to keep them Triggers real soon! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice video. I was wondering what the heck y'all were doing...forgot trigger was out of season


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work. Good thing your a deadeye shot looked to me like you almost took out your partner @ 1:15 on the vid. Cool Video.


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

> Nice work. Good thing your a deadeye shot looked to me like you almost took out your partner @ 1:15 on the vid. Cool Video.


Id say he was way outa range for that old antique gun buckeye shoots JK ! but seriously he was farther away than you think!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

flukedaddy said:


> Nice work. Good thing your a deadeye shot looked to me like you almost took out your partner @ 1:15 on the vid. Cool Video.


He was a pretty good ways off. However, I am a deadeye so he was extremely safe..


----------



## Scubadude (Sep 29, 2012)

Very Nice Fish!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn shame those trigger fish are so hard to find around here, that we needed seasons and limits (slapping head on table)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice video and thanks for sharing.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a nice video bro:thumbup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice video guys, great pictures also!
Go Red Rocket!


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice vid


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Bubbles are so loud.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

FreeDiver said:


> Bubbles are so loud.


 Dont be a hater!!


----------

